# Injen Intake for 99 Sentra 1.6L



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

OK, I have finally decided on an intake and I am going to pick the Injen RD1964 CAI system. I got a price of $200 shipped and I think that is pretty good. If anyone knows of a better price hit me off. 

So my question is this, on the Injen site this model is for a 99 Sentra Se but I'm assuming that this will fit the 1.6L engine and just want to make sure. Also I'm alittle concerned about the whole water issue and CAI's. If I get the bypass valve, will that protect me or am I just better off getting a WAI. And before anyone says search, I did that already and my question still wasn't answered.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh yeah and what size bypass valve would I need, 2.5, 2.75, 3 ??????????

How much do they cost?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the SE the model with the SR20DE?? The intake for the SE most likely won't fit the 1.6. As for the bypass valve, to my knowledge the only company that makes a bypass valve is AEM. I have seen cheap ebay bypass valves but i wouldn't dare try them. They dont look too safe too me. The size of the valve should be the same as the size of the pipe.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I suggest the HotShot Cold Air Intake, It gave me about 5 whp and about 8 lb/TQ. The Sentra SE is the 2.0L engine of which only the cold air extension would fit. I really suggest getting the Cold Air Intake without the bypass valve. Reason being is you could take the extension off and attach filter to the MAF adapter when it rains, do you really need more power when its pouring rain?? Put it back on when its dry. If you want the bypass valve from AEM anyways, get the 3"


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok, I see. I went back to the webste and read through Injen's products again. You guys are right, they only have the WAI for the 1.6L, but I really wanted the CAI with the option of making it WAI if I want to. I guess I'm going to go and research the Hotshot intake now. Does anyone know how much these run for with shipping, I'm in a crazy rush to finally get one of these on my car.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

go to www.enjukuracing.com, they have them for $199.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Cool, Thanks.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Look into the Place Racing CAI. Very solid mod. It's 3" in diameter and sounds MEAN at WOT. I love mine


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

:woowoo:

Well I finally decided, I got the Hotshot Intake...............

:banana:

Can't wait to put it on with my header......
Hotshot header, hotshot intake........... now all I need is an exhaust.

Life is good sometimes


----------

